# Fba



## RBrown63 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys,
My family and I own a family business. So far, business is still going well, however, we encountered also some problems that might be due to "family affairs".
A friend of mine recommended "Family Business Australia", a non-profit organisation (fambiz.org.au)
My question is:
Is anybody of you a member of the FBA?
Are the workshops, conferences and seminars as good as they promise to be?


Thank you
I really appreciate your input


----------



## ChristineSutherland (May 14, 2010)

Hi

Have never heard of this organisation.

Family issues can impact in an incredibly damaging way in any small business. Often, because the company has grown over the years, some original family and staff have evolved and developed and consequently moved into more senior and responsible positions, and some have not. So the organisational chart frequently doesn't reflect the true balance of power, chain of command, or influence. As you can imagine, there are big pitfalls for newcomers 

The other way family issues do damage is that some family members make appalling managers and yet are given seniority despite their incompetence. Obviously the result is usually a high level of stress and overly-high staff turnover.

Finally family issues can hinder or damage clear and effective communication and result in error, rework, resentment, stress, and a very unpleasant working environment.

The best person to help is probably an organisational psychologist and the best of these are out on their own, partly because they can earn more, and partly because they can deliver an objective and higher-quality service.



RBrown63 said:


> Hey guys,
> My family and I own a family business. So far, business is still going well, however, we encountered also some problems that might be due to "family affairs".
> A friend of mine recommended "Family Business Australia", a non-profit organisation (fambiz.org.au)
> My question is:
> ...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

RBrown63 said:


> Hey guys,
> My family and I own a family business. So far, business is still going well, however, we encountered also some problems that might be due to "family affairs".
> A friend of mine recommended "Family Business Australia", a non-profit organisation (fambiz.org.au)
> My question is:
> ...


I've not heard of them either but I've seen a documentary recently on a farming family having structural and share by participation and inheritance issues to address.
The documentary featured on using a counsellor/advisor and from memory there was association with an organisation but whether it was fambiz or not, no idea. 
I suppose it'll depend on what your business is, its size the number of family and issues etc. that'll determine if and what type of specialist assistance you'll need to be looking at.

Had a peek at the web site and it seems very well structured which is a reasonable sign that it is not an organisation of insignificance.
They have an interesting online forum concept going there by the looks of things but not a lot of detail on what goes on unless you're a member it seems.

If membership at $385 is not beyond the finances, it could be good value to see if you can get some insight in to what other families have faced and done.


----------



## Henry_Jakson (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry RBrown63 I am not the member of FBA, But I wanna know about this. Will you please give me information about this, whenever I will able to explain?


----------

